# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Google/Facebook authenticator bypass

## debruyn24

The program is straight forwards.

MongoDB Facebook/Google Authentication By Passer Very stable and Extremely Po - Pastebin.com

Most of the accounts you crack will ask you for a verification/authen when you logon with this pogram it will bypass it.

I am not responsible for your actions.

----------

